# Where can you buy bullion gold bar in Ireland. Any chance of buying online from UK?



## sammya (20 Apr 2008)

Where can you buy bullion gold bar in Ireland. Any chance of buying online from UK?


----------



## losttheplot (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bullion Gold bar*

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bullion Gold bar*

Or just buy into a gold fund, like GLD. That way you don't have the problem of minding your bullion yourself.


----------



## Ravima (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bullion Gold bar*

try also ebay.co.uk


----------



## extopia (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bullion Gold bar*

eh, I'd be wary of using ebay to buy gold bullion, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ravima (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bullion Gold bar*

if hallmarked and from reputable seller, why not?


----------

